# 1963 Schwinn Sting Ray



## biker (Jun 24, 2021)

Some cheap bikes again from someone with zero previous sales. And look at that shipping, you don't get that anymore.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2021)

I know almost nothing about Stingrays but obviously they know even less!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Found the link https://www.ebay.com/itm/184899653538?campid=5335809022
at $670 now, with only 1 pic for archives.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Found the link https://www.ebay.com/itm/184899653538?campid=5335809022
> at $670 now, with only 1 pic for archives.
> View attachment 1436799



That is more like it for a misrepresented bike on feepay. Not a '63


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2021)

I sold an almost identical one of those a few years back for $150!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 27, 2021)

The blue boys bike looks pretty nice! Will be interesting to see what they go for in the end.


----------



## biker (Jun 27, 2021)

I asked for more pics a couple of times and he never replied back. Is this a photo copied off the net?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2021)

biker said:


> I asked for more pics a couple of times and he never replied back. Is this a photo copied off the net?




I'm doubting that. Seller is in Washington and the license sticker looks like it's from Seattle. With his listing title there will be thousands of buyers checking these out! I can't tell if the boys is a three or five speed.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 29, 2021)

The misrepresented bike went for $880. I wonder if some fool bought it as a 1963. I have sent messages to people with incorrect listings and was told you can not change a title after auction has started. Feepay sucks so bad with there ridiculous rules. I'm thinking of rejoining and listing all my 1960's bikes as TOC and jacking the price up  an extra $500. Why should I not take advantage of the fools of this world.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 29, 2021)

And who spends $880 on something they don't know what it is.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 29, 2021)

The blue boys bike looks like a late '68 five speed ... the girls looks like a '69 ...


----------



## biker (Jul 6, 2021)

So who bought these?


----------



## biker (Jul 10, 2021)

So this was another fake ad since no feedback was left on the sale and delivery of the bikes. Those zero feedback persons must be trying to make some money off these fake sales.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2021)

Not having feedback after a sale doesn't really allude to a fake sale. I don't always leave feedback and I know lots of people don't.


----------

